# Angelfish tank



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

*Angelfish tank?*

Jeff,

The tank with the Anubias and Valisneria (I think) that has only Angelfish and Cardinals is very beautiful and matches the dining room so well!

From my experience angelfish are very glutonous and polute (visibly ) the tank a lot.

Could you share some challenges that this particular tank has presented you with? I know other people also wonder how the tank can be so clean with so many Angelfish.










--Nikolay


----------

